# Kann keine Bilder mehr einfügen und.....



## koimen (7. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Mitglieder 

.....auch die smilies etc. gehen nicht mehr.

Wollte nur mal fragen ob es noch andere Mitglieder hat, bei denen auch nichts mehr geht wie früher.

Bei mir ist das Bilder einfügen....normalerweise war doch früher unten Datei/Durchsuchen.....und nun oben reagiert das Bilder / Dateien einfügen überhaupt nicht???? Wie auch alles andere.......das Zitieren geht auch nicht mehr.....konnte ich aber endlich nun hehehe.......Übrigens; Cokkies etc. wird immer automatisch gelöscht und der Standarteditor ist bei den Einstellungen bei mir eingestellt

So interessiert mich nun obs auch noch andere hat......oder ist es allenfalls ein Länderproblem??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann keine Bilder mehr einfügen und.....*

Bei mir alles OK, mit FireFox, Opera und Internet Explorer.
Was benutzt du denn ?


----------



## Olli.P (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann keine Bilder mehr einfügen und.....*

Hi Kari,


du solltest vllt. noch erwähnen welchen Browser du benutzt...... 

Ich hatte das auch schon mal mit dem Fuxx. Hatte da wohl irgend eine Datei versehentlich gelöscht oder so.... 

Was es genau war weiß ich nich 

Es blieb jedenfalls nur Neuinstallation. Wenn du das machst sichere vorher aber alle Lesezeichen etc.


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann keine Bilder mehr einfügen und.....*



			
				koimen schrieb:
			
		

> .....auch die smilies etc. gehen nicht mehr.



 
Dein Problem scheint nur Pop-Up-Fenster zu betreffen. Du musst uns Deinen Browser nennen, damit wir Dir einen Rat bzw. Tip zur Fehlerbeseitigung nennen können.

Es grüßt Tommy


----------



## koimen (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann keine Bilder mehr einfügen und.....*

Hallo Mitglieder


> Bei mir alles OK, mit FireFox, Opera und Internet Explorer.
> Was benutzt du denn ?





> Was es genau war weiß ich nich





> Dein Problem scheint nur Pop-Up-Fenster zu betreffen. Du musst uns Deinen Browser nennen, damit wir Dir einen Rat bzw. Tip zur Fehlerbeseitigung nennen können.



Ja ich benutze den Firefox.......aber was soll ich da verklickert haben......es hat noch andere an "meinem" PC....... hehehe jetzt gehts wieder warum.....was ist gemacht worden....     : heheheh kann wieder alles anklicken:crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy :crazy     Bilder könnte ich auch wieder einfügen......wer hat sich an meinem PC zu schaffen gemacht.......allenfalls von ausserhalb oder was???????o es sind mehr als 20 smilies gwesen hehehe

Auf alle Fälle es geht wieder..............warum weiss ich nicht. habe nichts anderes gemacht als es wieder probiert anzuklicken. Danke aber trotzdem fürs schnelle reagieren an alle!!!


----------



## Joachim (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Kann keine Bilder mehr einfügen und.....*

Wer sagts denn. 

@Kari
Das nächste mal bitte auch auf die vom Support gestellten Fragen antworten, denn der hat seine Glaskugel grad zur Reperatur ...


----------

